# Day by day



## mirind4

Hoi!

Ik heb naar de zin *"Day by day"* gezocht op het internet, en ik heb de volgende opties kunnen vinden:

Dag na dag
Van dag tot dag
Dag voor dag

Wat is de juiste vertaling?

Ik zou zeggen: Day by day I understand more and more. - Van dag tot dag snap ik meer and meer.

Bij voorbaat dank!
mirind4


----------



## whdoornoog

Misschien bij wijze van alternatief: Elke dag snapte ik er een beetje meer van / Elke dag begreep ik iets meer.


----------



## eno2

mirind4 said:


> Hoi!
> 
> Ik heb naar de zin *"Day by day"* gezocht op het internet, en ik heb de volgende opties kunnen vinden:
> 
> Dag na dag
> Van dag tot dag
> Dag voor dag
> 
> Wat is de juiste vertaling?
> 
> Ik zou zeggen: Day by day I understand more and more. - *Van dag tot dag snap ik meer and meer.*
> 
> Bij voorbaat dank!
> mirind4



Klinkt (zeer) slecht. 

OK voor Whd

Ik zou zelfs zeggen: Elke dag snap ik meer.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Of: Ik snap _met de dag_ meer.


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, _met de dag _is een mooie vondst!

Ook:
More = meer.
More and more = steeds meer (ook wel te horen: meer en meer).

In combinatie met _elke dag _klinkt naast _steeds meer _ook _weer meer _goed (al lijkt dan de nadruk toch wat minder op de gestage toename te liggen):

Ik begrijp elke dag steeds meer.
Ik begrijp elke dag weer meer.

_Met de dag _lijkt het beste te werken zonder aankleding van _meer_:

Ik begrijp met de dag meer.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Klinkt (zeer) slecht.


Wat klinkt zeer slecht?



eno2 said:


> OK voor Whd


Wat is Whd?


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Wat klinkt zeer slecht?



Van dag tot dag snap ik meer and meer.



> Wat is Whd?


 Medeforummer whdoornoog


----------



## eno2

"tengo un problema en mi muñeca desde hace dos semanas y que *cada día va a más"*"

Rafa Nadal


----------



## mirind4

Bedankt voor al de reacties!


----------

